# Allure Sample Society January Spoilers and Discussion



## littlemissnurse (Dec 16, 2014)

Here's a hint of the January box!


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 16, 2014)

Those are great colors for spring/summer.  I usually give my daughter my nail polishes.  She is on overload with 50 shades of red.  So, these look like better hand me downs.  Seems fun.


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Dec 17, 2014)

Yaay!  This looks awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Never had a chance to try Zoya before.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 17, 2014)

Hooray for Zoya!! Love the colors, I would love to get the purple or blues


----------



## Flowerfish (Dec 18, 2014)

I love Zoya and almost all those colors. This is a great first spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Dec 19, 2014)

Awesome! Love Zoya Polish!!


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 19, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> I love Zoya and almost all those colors. This is a great first spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Never tried Zoya polishes before. Are the formulations really good?


----------



## Deareux (Dec 19, 2014)

Honestly, I don't like getting nail polish because I really don't care that much about it. But with that being said, I do like the color selection they've posted. Pastels and other bright colors are shades I tend to favor.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 20, 2014)

Stella A said:


> Never tried Zoya polishes before. Are the formulations really good?


Personally I like Zoya's formula &amp; brush-- it's never thick &amp; goopy-- &amp; they do a great job with their variety of colors!!


----------



## Flowerfish (Dec 20, 2014)

Stella A said:


> Never tried Zoya polishes before. Are the formulations really good?


Zoya has been my favorite polish brand for about a year. It applies smoothly and I find it to be longer lasting without chips than other polishes in the same price range. I'm excited to be adding another to stash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 20, 2014)

@@Shauna999 @Flowerfish  Thanks for the info! Looking forward to trying out a Zoya polish next month


----------



## valentinenicole (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm so excited to try Zoya!!


----------



## SaraP (Dec 21, 2014)

While not enough to get me to sub I will be keeping an eye on this month! That's a good start.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 30, 2014)

Any more spoilers  for the January box?


----------



## Kimb3rly (Dec 30, 2014)

They might keep me around for January.  It quickly went downhill for me after their relaunch, but I was actually okay with my December box.  If they want to throw in another Bond no9 fragrance I wouldn't complain.  lol


----------



## Anna Reed (Dec 31, 2014)

I resubbed for the December box (still haven't received it - it got lost in transit so they sent me another one), and I wasn't planning on sticking around for January... But now I'm torn. Because Zoya &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm excited to see some more spoilers!  I really like Zoya polish and none of those colors are very well represented in my collection so I'd be happy with any of them.


----------



## JenTX (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm looking forward to more spoilers. Zoya is a good start


----------



## Elise Johnson (Jan 2, 2015)

,,


----------



## Elise Johnson (Jan 2, 2015)

I ve read in one allure email that 'philosophy in the jar' anti-aging moisturizer will be included in january box


----------



## sunimunni (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmmm. ... they have been really quiet.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 2, 2015)

Not excited about another moisturizer.


----------



## smartinoff (Jan 3, 2015)

I hate that they haven't been loud about their spoilers for this month. I will say I am excited about nail polish and I am an absolute Philosophy freak so that's awesome for me, but why aren't they advertising the box on their fb?


----------



## sunimunni (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm guessing it's because they have nothing to be really loud about. The moisturizer is most prolly a mini sample.


----------



## Elise Johnson (Jan 3, 2015)

Can i post the whole box ? I know what is coming in


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 3, 2015)

docleb said:


> Can i post the whole box ? I know what is coming in


@ You can use spoiler tags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They look like this (without spaces):  



Spoiler



Then put what you want to put here in the middle and end with [/spoiler ]


----------



## sldb (Jan 3, 2015)

I would love to see the whole box!


----------



## SaraP (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes!! Please!!


----------



## Elise Johnson (Jan 3, 2015)

I m sorry m on my phone , so i dn know how  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but i hv a complete pic of the box,


----------



## sldb (Jan 3, 2015)

You can just post the photo. The whole thread is labeled as including spoilers.


----------



## Elise Johnson (Jan 3, 2015)

Spoiler



spoiler alert/spolier


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 3, 2015)

ooo fun!!  I love it!  Thank you for posting!


----------



## sunimunni (Jan 3, 2015)

OMG. Looks good! I am going to sign up for it. Do you have a list of the products too? I can't really make out what two of them are.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 3, 2015)

I think it's Revlon 2 sided nail polish and black facial soap.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 3, 2015)

Although 3 nail polishes seems weird... I'll have to check that out.

*It's not their nail polish, it's their eye art. Here's a link to a blog showing the product (not my blog) http://ivoryavenue.com/2014/12/revlon-photoready-eye-art-lid-eye-lash/


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 3, 2015)

I am glad I am signed up.  This looks interesting.  Lots of new stuff to try.


----------



## greenmtx (Jan 3, 2015)

@ Thank you for posting!  Looks fun - I just resubbed


----------



## Elise Johnson (Jan 3, 2015)

No m sry . Dn hv the list n i cant recognize the products as well , but i love skin care products a lot , so m excited for philosophy , strivictin and the cream next to philosophy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 3, 2015)

I think that Philip B is the lightweight conditioner for hair.


----------



## Manon Burns (Jan 3, 2015)

I like the look of the box, but I'm not sure I could pull off that blue eye color, so hoping there's some variation, haha


----------



## TreatChoself (Jan 3, 2015)

Oooh, this is great. Have been wanting to try the Philosophy Renewed Hope and the new Revlon eyeliner, but don't want to give Revlon money given their horrible racist, anti-Semitic CEO's comments (unless they fire him!)  And I love Zoya polishes and all those colors look nice to me.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 3, 2015)

Burns said:


> I like the look of the box, but I'm not sure I could pull off that blue eye color, so hoping there's some variation, haha


looks like three different colors.  I'm with you.  I don't want blue &gt;.&lt;


----------



## shy32 (Jan 3, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> looks like three different colors.  I'm with you.  I don't want blue &gt;.&lt;


Me either! What other colors are there?


----------



## Manon Burns (Jan 3, 2015)

shy32 said:


> Me either! What other colors are there?


From the little booklet, it looks like gold/black, copper, and the blue. Crossing my fingers for the copper.


----------



## Elise Johnson (Jan 3, 2015)

From the blue strip on strivictin , i guess it is the instant retexturizing scrub .. i m nt sure though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sasha3000 (Jan 3, 2015)

I hope I get that Zoya light blue nail polish.  Looks cheery.


----------



## candes (Jan 3, 2015)

sarap said:


> I think it's Revlon 2 sided nail polish and black facial soap.


That looks like mud soap and the bar will be very tiny.  So now I will have two, and will be able to do both sides of my face.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Resubbed just now.  I keep unsubbng right after every shipment after the crap box month.


----------



## lloronita (Jan 3, 2015)

It looks like Erno Laszlo Sea Mud Soap, maybe....  That's a great line of skin care.


----------



## candes (Jan 3, 2015)

lloronita said:


> It looks like Erno Laszlo Sea Mud Soap, maybe....  That's a great line of skin care.


That's exact;y what I was thinking.  We are talking $40 a bar for this soap in its full sized version.  I got one from Macy's in a GWP.  My husband found the bar size hysterical. LOL...


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 3, 2015)

I think I might be most excited for that soap now.  I love charcoal in my soap.  It just *does* something for my skin.


----------



## liilak (Jan 3, 2015)

How would one use it though?  I feel like there's a lot of wasteage when I just apply wet soap directly to my skin? 



candes said:


> That's exact;y what I was thinking.  We are talking $40 a bar for this soap in its full sized version.  I got one from Macy's in a GWP.  My husband found the bar size hysterical. LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## liilak (Jan 3, 2015)

This looks very exciting, I think I'll sub this month, first time ever with Allure Sample Society!


----------



## liilak (Jan 3, 2015)

Any codes for new subscribers out there?


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 3, 2015)

liilak said:


> Any codes for new subscribers out there?


@@liilak yep, 5FORYOU gets $5 off


----------



## candes (Jan 3, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I think I might be most excited for that soap now.  I love charcoal in my soap.  It just *does* something for my skin.


Just remember that I used the words, soap, hysterical, and size in the same sentence.  Don't want anyone to be let down.  I would imagine that you can get a lot of uses from such a tiny bar anyways.



liilak said:


> How would one use it though?  I feel like there's a lot of wasteage when I just apply wet soap directly to my skin?



I bet a face brush would get the most use out of this.


----------



## Deareux (Jan 3, 2015)

Whoohoo! StriVectin and Erno Lazlo! I'm happy to get those two. I want to try the Phillip B product too. I'm kinda meh on the Philosophy and Revlon.


----------



## samplegal (Jan 4, 2015)

liilak said:


> How would one use it though?  I feel like there's a lot of wasteage when I just apply wet soap directly to my skin?


I've had this mini-sized soap before, and it is very dense. It lasted me a good month or two. The water didn't dissolve it as fast as one might think. I really loved it and am thrilled to have it again!


----------



## liilak (Jan 4, 2015)

samplegal said:


> I've had this mini-sized soap before, and it is very dense. It lasted me a good month or two. The water didn't dissolve it as fast as one might think. I really loved it and am thrilled to have it again!


Great!  I'm mainly subbing this month for the soap and the Philosophy moisturizer.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 4, 2015)

Excited for this month! They started out strong after the relaunch, staggered a bit and things are looking up again. I just noticed in my account when I looked at my receipt for this month it shows a pic of the box. I wonder if they always do this!? It's the first time I viewed my receipt so idk.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 4, 2015)

Not super stoked about revlon, I'm not one for glitter eyeshadow/liners. I'll throw that up for trade.

I think it's cool were getting 6 items!


----------



## liilak (Jan 4, 2015)

TreatChoself said:


> Oooh, this is great. Have been wanting to try the Philosophy Renewed Hope and the new Revlon eyeliner, but don't want to give Revlon money given their horrible racist, anti-Semitic CEO's comments (unless they fire him!)  And I love Zoya polishes and all those colors look nice to me.


I read that as well, hope they fire him!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks good!! I am excited!!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 5, 2015)

Super excited for this box, except that Revlon :wacko: Everything else looks great though!


----------



## valentinenicole (Jan 5, 2015)

This box looks great!! I'll stick around this round even though I'm supposed to be Down sizing my makeup and skin care collection


----------



## Shalott (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, I meant to cancel and I forgot, but luckily the box looks pretty good. Not thrilled about the Revlon thingy, but I did like some of the colors I saw in the store, so hopefully I will get one of those.

Also not thrilled about a Philosophy product. Their skincare makes me break out, so unless it is that new serum, it will be gifted real quickly. But the Zoya and the teeny soap and the StriVectin make up for it, so I'm not mad.

Here's to good colors all around!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 6, 2015)

I am getting the Cobalt Blue Revlon EyeArt. Not my jam. But, maybe I can dot just a dab using an eyeliner brush or something. Worth a little bit of play.  This is one of those things I wouldn't buy myself but still would like to try.

I can't use the Philip B conditioner as I use WEN. But, I love the soap and philosophy. Worth the box right there for me.

If I like the polish in person - I am getting Rayne (it looks baby blue) I may not give to my daughter as planned.  I will use it for my first spring pedicure.  I am all about fun colors on the toes.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 6, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> I am getting the Cobalt Blue Revlon EyeArt. Not my jam. But, maybe I can dot just a dab using an eyeliner brush or something. Worth a little bit of play.  This is one of those things I wouldn't buy myself but still would like to try.
> 
> I can't use the Philip B conditioner as I use WEN. But, I love the soap and philosophy. Worth the box right there for me.
> 
> If I like the polish in person - I am getting Rayne (it looks baby blue) I may not give to my daughter as planned.  I will use it for my first spring pedicure.  I am all about fun colors on the toes.


Those are my colors/shades also. I wonder if it's accurate though, like last month my BL was listed as Abbey Rose but I got Mush.


----------



## Manon Burns (Jan 6, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Those are my colors/shades also. I wonder if it's accurate though, like last month my BL was listed as Abbey Rose but I got Mush.


That's what I'm hoping happens, like mine said Abbey something but I got Axel something. *no blue no blue no blue*


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 6, 2015)

My box shows the same colors, blue Revlon and Blue Zoya.  I think they just put those shades on everyones dash board.  And I noticed that the box that was posted a couple pages up shows a StriVectin item but it's not listed in the box contents on the site.....


----------



## Elise Johnson (Jan 6, 2015)

oh where is strivectin ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My dashboard updated with the products list and it wasn't there, yet if you go to the orders history and click on january order , enlarge the pic , u ll see it clearly on the right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  big disappointment ..


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 6, 2015)

Hmmm, I got the Butter London  and polish that was on my December dashboard so, I didn't even think they could be generic.   If I don't get the blue eye art it will be a welcome surprise.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 6, 2015)

Two months in a row that the boxes rock! Can't wait to try everything in that box

Check out the directions for the soap!

How to use: Use the Erno Laszlo cleansing preparations prescribed specifically for your skin. Fill basin with comfortably hot water. Dip cleansing bar into water and gently massage wet bar over the face, then repeat. Set bar aside and then massage the face and neck with fingertips. Splash face 20 times with the Treatment Water from the basin to cleanse and stimulate the skin. Splash face 10 times with comfortably hot running water to rinse the skin. Blot dry. Follow with the Erno Laszlo toners, treatments and moisturizer prescribed specifically for your skin.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm thinking about using that $5 coupon going around to get a $10 box.... how easy is SS to cancel?


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 6, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> I'm thinking about using that $5 coupon going around to get a $10 box.... how easy is SS to cancel?


I signed up for SS in September and canceled for two months and signed back up for December, January. It was easy and I had no issues.  I never had a code so, not sure if those have any restrictions like new memberships or what.  The "cancel membership" is under Your Account.


----------



## bluegnu (Jan 6, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> I signed up for SS in September and canceled for two months and signed back up for December, January. It was easy and I had no issues.  I never had a code so, not sure if those have any restrictions like new memberships or what.  The "cancel membership" is under Your Account.


Thank you both! I was just about to ask the same question. This box has me very intrigued. I've been considering going back to BirchBox but I'll think I'll give this a try.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 6, 2015)

According to comments over on MSA the strivectin product is not showing in peoples dashboards. Pretty sucky if they do in fact leave that out.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 6, 2015)

arg I just signed up and didn't know if the coupon worked because there was no place that said how much I'd be charged with the discount. I have to contact CS and keep fingers crossed that I can still get the $5 off.

It says 0 free month and then says they're still charging you $15.... but on the site there is a pic about the coupon. I have no idea. I hope they email me back about it.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 6, 2015)

Ok, I will play devil's advocate.  I can only find one official spoiler released by SS - The Zoya Polish.  Then there was the hint of the Philosphy product.  I may be wrong but, the only indication that there was a 6th item is the photo that appears on order history (a photo seen after billing occurs).  It is confusing to show the item with no plans to include it.   Its visible and sets expectations. But, the box itself was not officially advertised with full spoilers.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 6, 2015)

The coupon problem is solved.... Unfortunately I will not get Jan's box which i loved. Oh well.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 6, 2015)

@kookmama You are absolutely right. There was never an official spoiler stating the Strvectin was there.

I don't understand why the box would be pictured with everything in it but thrown in an extra item that that people would get excited about but not include it.

I'm still pretty happy with the box,

I just think its a stinky thing to do..


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 6, 2015)

@@Kristy_Isabelle - I don't get the picture with the extra item either. Not sure when they started showing the box on the order history this way. My September history shows just an unopened Allure box. I didn't sub for October/November. But, December shows the open box and its contents are accurate. So, why wouldn't we think these would be the contents.  Let down is natural.

Reminds me of BB a little bit.  We get to see the contents of what will be in our boxes in full size on the BB website/app. Then when we receive the box, there is always a little letdown because some of the samples are not great representations of the products.  That's my feeling anyway.


----------



## bluegnu (Jan 6, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> The coupon problem is solved.... Unfortunately I will not get Jan's box which i loved. Oh well.


Same thing happened to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No big deal I guess. I'm excited to have a new box to look forward to anyways.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 6, 2015)

I get box tomorrow so I'll def update on the contents/color/shades etc once it arrives.

I saw my UPS man today and told him he needed to bring me my makeup early! None of this 4:30pm when all the ground deliveres are made. I want it by 10am! Told him to act like it was an air shipment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## candes (Jan 7, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> @@Kristy_Isabelle - I don't get the picture with the extra item either. Not sure when they started showing the box on the order history this way. My September history shows just an unopened Allure box. I didn't sub for October/November. But, December shows the open box and its contents are accurate. So, why wouldn't we think these would be the contents.  Let down is natural.
> 
> Reminds me of BB a little bit.  We get to see the contents of what will be in our boxes in full size on the BB website/app. Then when we receive the box, there is always a little letdown because some of the samples are not great representations of the products.  That's my feeling anyway.


Well, this is way too soon after the El Enlighten bait and switch ordeal.  2 times in a short period makes me feel this was purposeful.  This attached pic is from the Jan order page.


----------



## isabelfromcali (Jan 7, 2015)

I've been really happy with the Sample Society products and customer service. After receiving a broken Butter Lippy Balm in December's box, they quickly accommodated my request for a replacement. I look forward to this week's shipment!


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 7, 2015)

isabelfromcali said:


> I've been really happy with the Sample Society products and customer service. After receiving a broken Butter Lippy Balm in December's box, they quickly accommodated my request for a replacement. I look forward to this week's shipment!


Yeah CS answered my question pretty quickly and told me even though I cancelled my account that I'd still be getting the february box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 7, 2015)

Guys my box is here, I'll take pic's in a minute and update this post.

Here's the highlights:

StriVectin is included,

My polish is lavender, the shade is called Leslie

My Revlon item is a peachy color/shade called Prisme Peche

ETA:

Sizes

Zoya: full size, .5 oz it appears they're sending five shades:


Eden (bubble gum pink),
Leslie (lavender),
Tiana (milky mint),
Lillian (non shimmer/metallic baby blue) and
Rayne (metallic baby blue).
Philip B: .5 oz

Philosophy: .25 oz tiny bottle

Erno soap: no size, it's smaller than the Philosophy bottle

Revlon: full size, .1 oz, appears they are sending 3 shades: 


Cobalt Crystal (gray blue cream with blackened blue glitter) 
Peach Prism (rose gold cream and glitter) and
Gold Glitz (gold cream with black glitter)
Pictures!


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 7, 2015)

Yay for the Strivectin!

Curious to see the Revlon color, sounds interesting.

I'm hoping for the copper color.

I really don't want blue!!


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Jan 7, 2015)

I walked into the drugstore and saw the revlon eye art sets yesterday front and center, really interested to try these (even after seeing the blog about some colors being better than others) - my box will be here around 2 pm!  Excited!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you for posting your box @@Bizgirlva!  My box won't be here for another week so I'll have to live vicariously through all of you until then.  I'm happy to see the StriVectin was included.


----------



## Elise Johnson (Jan 7, 2015)

Got my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> strivectin serum was there plus other goodies.. My shades were rayne for zoya nail polish n blue for revlon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do u think they go by age in choosing shades or the profile questions we filled when we started the subscription or it is simply a random chance ?


----------



## erinedavis44 (Jan 7, 2015)

So happy with my box! I received the Revlon Eye Art in Peach Prism and the Zoya Polish in Leslie (lavender). I love the colors I got. Also really excited to try the Strivectin


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 7, 2015)

isabelfromcali said:


> I've been really happy with the Sample Society products and customer service. After receiving a broken Butter Lippy Balm in December's box, they quickly accommodated my request for a replacement. I look forward to this week's shipment!


What?! They refused me and gave me $5 credit which I DIDNT want!  Im emailing again.


----------



## greenmtx (Jan 7, 2015)

I got the blue combo (Rayne Zoya and Cobalt revlon).  This was the polish I wanted, so I'm super happy!  The soap is adorable btw.


----------



## liilak (Jan 7, 2015)

Got the Lavender/ Peach combo and it's also my first Sample Society box- I had no idea it was the size of a Birchbox, thought it would be Glossybox sized.  I basically bought the box for the tiny soap, pretty excited to use it.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow!  So I had ordered a separate December box (just the box, not a subscription) and it came with a broken Butter London lip balm.  I emailed and asked if they could send me a new one and the guy said no we don't do replacements like that and he gave me a $5 credit instead.

I was so unhappy with that but let it ride until I saw @@isabelfromcali mentioned they sent her one.  I just wrote an email asking if they could take back the $5 and please send me a replacement, that I was not happy with the earlier resolution.  I even said I'd send back the whole box.  

It apparently is all about getting the right rep because Kathy is sending me a WHOLE new box! Which is awesome even though I really just wanted the lipbalm.  And I've already got the invoice for it, too.  She said I should keep the box, keep the $5 and thank you for subscribing. 

Now *that* is customer service!  I love you, Sample Society (and Kathy)!


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 7, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Wow!  So I had ordered a separate December box (just the box, not a subscription) and it came with a broken Butter London lip balm.  I emailed and asked if they could send me a new one and the guy said no we don't do replacements like that and he gave me a $5 credit instead.
> 
> I was so unhappy with that but let it ride until I saw @@isabelfromcali mentioned they sent her one.  I just wrote an email asking if they could take back the $5 and please send me a replacement, that I was not happy with the earlier resolution.  I even said I'd send back the whole box.
> 
> ...


That's amazing! Maybe it takes a woman's understanding.


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 8, 2015)

Got my first sub box! Lavender &amp; Peach combo. Nice!


----------



## vespergirl (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi, I'm new, but want to start posting because I have been really loving these Sample Society boxes - I cancelled all of my other subscription boxes, because I like getting products from brand names that I know, buy, and can find at the store. I love the Estee Lauder &amp; Bobbi Brown stuff that we've gotten in previous boxes, and the skincare in this box is amazing.

Alas, I got the blue/blue box combo, but would have LOVED the peach eye/lavender nail combo. Regarding the nail polish, the blue "Rayne" that I got was my second choice, so that's OK, but purple's my favorite color, so I was really hoping for "Leslie." Still, I've never tried Zoya before, and the blue is very pretty, so it's OK.

I do not like the Revlon in Crystal Cobalt, however - I have a warm yellow undertones, and any blue makeup makes me look like I have two black eyes. I would have been happy with either of the other two Revlon colors, the peach or gold.


----------



## BeautyWithWhitney (Jan 8, 2015)

My box came today. I got the Zoya shade in Rayne. I was surprised to see shimmer in a pastel, but it doesn't look horrible in the bottle. I got 050 Cobalt Crystal for the Eye Art.

The soap and the conditioner turned out to be way smaller than I expected...this was a disappointment after last month's box with the Burberry and Tinted Lippy, but I think I'll still like the serum and philosophy product.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jan 8, 2015)

My lippie was broken as well, and I got a gentleman named George who insisted on sending a new box, even though I assured him everything else was fine, so I don't think it's a gender issue.

The second one came broken, too, and I emailed them the second time, so I could spell it out specifically that _I did not want anything in return_, because I had already gotten two full boxes, but that I _did_ think they should know that this lipstick should probably not be sent out anymore, because it apparently doesn't mail well. They refunded my entire $15. I emailed them back and said it was not necessary, but they responded immediately and said it was a done deal.

I felt bad at first because I live way out in the woods, 20 miles on dirt roads, so things do get bounced around a lot, and I told them so. But it does sound like there were issues with this lipstick.


----------



## candes (Jan 8, 2015)

BeautyWithWhitney said:


> My box came today. I got the Zoya shade in Rayne. I was surprised to see shimmer in a pastel, but it doesn't look horrible in the bottle. I got 050 Cobalt Crystal for the Eye Art.
> 
> The soap and the conditioner turned out to be way smaller than I expected...this was a disappointment after last month's box with the Burberry and Tinted Lippy, but I think I'll still like the serum and philosophy product.


Love that blue polish!  Will throw a first coat on before work if my box shows up before I leave.  And yeah, I already had a bar of that soap, so knew it was microscopic.  Was saving it since I have so many soaps and cleaners open already.

It seems like every box is on a hair conditioner kick.  As much as I love the stuff, a break would be nice.  But I am very pleased that the serum is in the box.  Everyone has been giving us moisturizers and eye creams but no serums (besides Marta).  

I would take this box any day over Ipsy or Birchbox.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 8, 2015)

candes said:


> I would take this box any day over Ipsy or Birchbox.


I am with ya. At least on the BB. I never subbed to Ipsy. I have tried BB for 3 months and just not jazzed about the products.

My box should arrive today!


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Jan 8, 2015)

I got a different variation.. pink nail lacquer and black/gold eye combo.  Hmm.  Both at the bottom of my list for preferences but I think I can make it work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarahtyler (Jan 8, 2015)

My fingers are crossed for the purple/peach combo, but I'm excited to try anything.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 8, 2015)

I love the shimmery blue nail polish and that's the color I hope I get.  I'm not a fan of the lavender or pink but I have a 6 year old daughter who would love them so those would be ok :smilehappyyes:   My box is scheduled for delivery next Tuesday.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 8, 2015)

I want all the polishes! Hmm I'd gladly trade my peach revlon for polish.  I gotta search out that swaps thread.


----------



## BeautyWithWhitney (Jan 8, 2015)

candes said:


> Love that blue polish!  Will throw a first coat on before work if my box shows up before I leave.  And yeah, I already had a bar of that soap, so knew it was microscopic.  Was saving it since I have so many soaps and cleaners open already.
> 
> It seems like every box is on a hair conditioner kick.  As much as I love the stuff, a break would be nice.  But I am very pleased that the serum is in the box.  Everyone has been giving us moisturizers and eye creams but no serums (besides Marta).
> 
> I would take this box any day over Ipsy or Birchbox.


Yeah, I'd definitely take this box over Ipsy, although it is a bit closer for Birchbox. Ipsy needs to step it up with not repeating crappy brands. They seem to have been stuck in a rut for a while... At least Birchbox has a great loyalty program.

Yeah, the soap idk what I'll do with. I think bar soaps are too drying for my body, let alone my face, and the card does note that it's for oily skin, so it's definitely getting swapped. 

Boxes include so many hair products in general that I'm kind of sick of it...they take a long time for me to get through. And I also don't really like how sometimes it's just a shampoo or just a conditioner, instead of a smaller set of both. It just bothers me a little hahaha although I do like getting bigger bottles of just one. I can't have everything!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 8, 2015)

I got my box.  I received the Tiana polish.  The minty green color. I would definitely select this for my toes in the summer.  I actually like all of the colors they are showing in the booklet.   I got the Peach Prism in the eye art.  The wand is like a lip gloss applicator.  I expected it to be more like an eyeliner brush for finer "art".  I tried one of the colors in the inner eye.  It looks pretty good.


----------



## candes (Jan 9, 2015)

2'nd time in a row that I didn't get my listed color(s).  I mean the eden polish (pink) is pretty but my heart was set on the metallic blue in my dashboard.  The eye stuff came in  gold and black vs. blue.  This doesn't matter to me since I can't wear eye makeup.  But I guess the gold is better for my daughter.  I know with the last color swap they did on me I got an unusable lippy shade vs. the listed one that would have worked,  

So what I am getting at here...  Why list colors if they ain't gonna send them?  I think this is a reasonable question.  .They are setting their customers up for possible disappointment which makes SS look bad.  I think they should nix the colors/shades.  I mean yeah we know now, but new people down the line won't.  So if you read this SS, please place this in your suggestion box.


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Jan 9, 2015)

The eye makeup is tricky to apply, at least for me - I gave it a shot this morning and ended up wiping the whole mess off and it still looks like fairies had an orgy on my face.. ALL THE GLITTER!   I did test some on my hand yesterday and it looks like if you have a chance to let it set, it is very durable - but today I ended up with the liner on my upper eyelid after opening my eyes because it was not yet dry.  Tips are appreciated with this stuff.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 9, 2015)

I know that Laszlo products are supposed to be the shizz, but I refuse to waste my discount code on any cleanser that requires a user manual.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 9, 2015)

How about using an eyeliner brush for the eye art?    I am going to give that a try today.


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Jan 9, 2015)

I have one coming in my ipsy bag, actually!  an angle brush might work for me too, should give that a shot.  I got some on my lashes by accident and it did look pretty cool there, maybe I can use the gold for random lash color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 9, 2015)

KMuntz said:


> The eye makeup is tricky to apply, at least for me - I gave it a shot this morning and ended up wiping the whole mess off and it still looks like* fairies had an orgy on my face*.. ALL THE GLITTER!   I did test some on my hand yesterday and it looks like if you have a chance to let it set, it is very durable - but today I ended up with the liner on my upper eyelid after opening my eyes because it was not yet dry.  Tips are appreciated with this stuff.


Hahahaha!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 9, 2015)

@ - I applied it on my lower lash line and on the lashes today. It looks nice, more brightening than anything. Its fun to play with stuff I wouldn't normally buy. The beauty of beauty boxes!

I used the soap twice. It gives a clean feeling that I really like. No extra tightness. I have dry skin so, I have to moisturize anyway. But, no more than normal. If anything, less.

The serum glides on nicely.  I have had serums that leave my face sticky.  I don't know what its doing but, I like the way it feels so, I will definitely use this up.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 9, 2015)

@ Kmuntz holy cow I almost choked on my water when I read that!

I got the light blue polish(pretty) and the gold

Revlon. I'd have much preferred the peach , I don't think I will actually use this.

The little soap is adorable! Looking forward to to seeing what all the fuss is about


----------



## Shalott (Jan 9, 2015)

I haven't gotten my box yet but for those of you that have - it sounds like the Revlon doesn't fry completely? or does it? I was under the impression it was a cream shadow + top coat but if they aren't drying down this will not be good for it's potential longevity in my makeup bag... -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christine Radice (Jan 9, 2015)

My box was here today! I got the Mint color polish and the peach/gold Revlon - I'm super happy! So happy that I actually washed my makeup off faster than normal when I got home today (which is usually the first thing I do but I mean I was excited to do so) just so I can try out the new moisturizer. I gave the Strivectin to my teen to use and may give him the adorable bar of soap as well, not sure yet. I really like this box, but I think if I'd gotten a different Revlon it might have been meh.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 9, 2015)

Shalott said:


> haven't gotten my box yet but for those of you that have - it sounds like the Revlon doesn't fry completely? or does it? I was under the impression it was a cream shadow + top coat but if they aren't drying down this will not be good for it's potential longevity in my makeup bag...


Its still where I put it about 9 hours ago. I didn't use the real glittery side. I used my eyeliner brush and not with a heavy hand.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 9, 2015)

JolieFleurs said:


> My lippie was broken as well, and I got a gentleman named George who insisted on sending a new box, even though I assured him everything else was fine, so I don't think it's a gender issue.
> 
> The second one came broken, too, and I emailed them the second time, so I could spell it out specifically that _I did not want anything in return_, because I had already gotten two full boxes, but that I _did_ think they should know that this lipstick should probably not be sent out anymore, because it apparently doesn't mail well. They refunded my entire $15. I emailed them back and said it was not necessary, but they responded immediately and said it was a done deal.
> 
> I felt bad at first because I live way out in the woods, 20 miles on dirt roads, so things do get bounced around a lot, and I told them so. But it does sound like there were issues with this lipstick.


George has been on CS there forever and he is great.

Well, I canceled. I have been subbed to this since the very first box and I have hated the last few boxes. Most of the stuff ends up in my eBay sales box. I have the same issue with BB but BB makes up for it with the coupons and the points. I am sad.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 10, 2015)

The Revlon eye thing just looks like scratched corneas waiting to happen. No way am I putting that on my eyes.

ETA: The third ingredient in the Strivectin is Isopropyl Myristate which can clog pores and aggravate acne. I continue to avoid it, although I no longer have acne. Just giving y'all a heads up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 10, 2015)

Yay! I got my box today and for the second month, the colors shown on my dashboard don't match the box contents, but it worked out well for me this month. I received the mint polish/Tiana and peach Revlon variation (my dashboard shows blue polish/Rayne and the blue Revlon). Out of all the options, I would have chosen the mint/peach combo.

I'm excited to try the soap, and laughed when I saw the size. It's OK though, because it's adorable.

I'm intrigued by the Strivectin serum, although I'm having trouble finding information about it online. It doesn't seem to be on the Strivectin site? I have some on the inside of my arm at the moment to see if my skin reacts to it, and so far so good.

The Philip B will get used, but doesn't really excite me, ditto the Philosophy.

I'm also not sure what to make of the Revlon product. At least on my hand, the cream shadow sheers out nicely if you work fast, looks like foil if you don't, and seems pretty budge-proof once it's set. The glitter end...is a glitter bomb. I don't have any upcoming raves on my schedule, so I doubt that end will get used. The applicators on the Revlon product are a bit strange. The glitter end has a small, pointed applicator, which seems reasonable to draw it over some black liner or whatever, while the cream shadow end has a flocked applicator that looks like someone squished a doe foot applicator flat. It's a little floppy and hard to not get a huge blob of shadow when you remove it from the tube. I flipped it around so that the small brush is on the cream shadow side, and it looks pretty awesome as a metallic liquid liner (or would if I could draw a straight line).


----------



## Christine Radice (Jan 10, 2015)

Well that was enough to make me decide to list my Peach Prism on MSA. I'm 40, glitter should not be part of my life unless it is maybe on a necklace or something far from my face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 10, 2015)

I put on the glitter side today.  But, I only lined my eyes with it.  The applicator on the glitter side doesn't require my using a different brush. I toned it down with regular eyeliner.  I just have a few sparkles here and there.  Not a full on disco ball look. I think this would be fun for a night time shindig where just a little dab will do ya.  Fun to play with.  But, not something to put in the everyday routine.  

The bar soap is definitely small but very dense.  It will last a long time.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 10, 2015)

Update on the Revlon Glitter:  Taking it off was not pleasant.  Very abrasive stuff.  Some got in my eye. Yeah, I gave it a good attempt but, will stick the with other end/non glitter side of this "art".


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Jan 12, 2015)

I am totally fangirling over the Zoya polish right now - it lasted all weekend long (with jamberry wraps topping my 3 main 'chip' nails) with only 2 chips. The color is growing on me too.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jan 12, 2015)

I got the peach Revlon and the pink nail Polish (Eden), despite having the blue of each shown on my Dashboard. I'd have been fine with either, but the peach will suite my eyes better ( blue on blue is usually not good)

Soap is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Shalott (Jan 12, 2015)

My box came! I never even looked t my dashboard, but I received the mint (Tiana) Zoya polish and the copper (it does NOT look peach to me but - Peach Prism) Revlon. I am very happy with those variations because they are what I would have chosen for myself, and that I am most likely to use. I love the blue cream Zoya, as well, but I already have a similar color, that is the only other one that was tempting me.

I am super excited to try out the StriVectin and the adorable soap bar (although it is nearly too cute to use) because I think both will work well for my skin. I've sampled the Phillip B. in Glossybox, and I don't care for it, so that and the Philosophy will be given away.

But it is so odd how there isn't an info page for the StriVectin in the booklet - I love reading the write-ups and I wonder why it didn't get one. A last minute addition, perhaps?


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 12, 2015)

I received by box over the weekend and I'm pleased that I got Revlon in peach prism and not in the blue variation (I have never been able to rock blue shadows-maybe it's a confidence thing?).

Also excited to finally try out a StriVectin product. I've been using the serum daily and while it is too early to tell if it helping to even out my skin tone I definitely like how smoothly it applies and how quickly it absorbs.

I also tried out the Philip B conditioner and my color-treated and flat iron-abused hair liked it! Too bad I really only had enough of the conditioner for one application. Just curious why people are so meh about the Philip B conditioner?


----------



## Shalott (Jan 13, 2015)

@ Regarding the Philip B. - I got a (much bigger) deluxe sample size in a Glossybox, so I was able to use it about seven applications. It was so thin, it didn't do the heavy conditioning I prefer for my hair, so it is not something I want or need to use again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It wasn't a bad product, just not my taste!


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 13, 2015)

@Shalott  Thanks for the info!  The Philip B is definitely on the thin side which is the reason I used up all of the sample on my shoulder length hair...


----------



## jennielyndy (Jan 13, 2015)

My box arrived and I got the Zoya in pink and the Revlon in peach. Love the pink color, though I'm one of the few who would have preferred blue! I was hoping the Revlon might be close enough to my skin tone, but it's too warm, so I'll see if one of my sisters wants it. I think I'll use everything but the Strivectin (it has alcohol in it).


----------



## sisipie (Jan 13, 2015)

I got the blue variation. Love the nail polish (so happy I got one of the colors with shimmer!), but I'm not so excited about the blue eyeshadow. Maybe it'll get me out of my comfort zone?

Oddly enough, my StriVectin box was empty. I was especially confused since it wasn't in the spoilers and there was no info about it in the booklet. I don't think I care enough to ask for a replacement, though.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jan 13, 2015)

@@sisipie eh, I'd let them know. You paid for this box, and should get what you everyone else got. The lipstick I got is not one I'd ever wear, but I let them know it was broken. 

You can always give/trade it.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 14, 2015)

I got my box yesterday!  I got the blue/blue combo.  Love the shimmery blue polish, it's not a shade I would ever have bought as I usually prefer dark colors, but I love it!  It's going on my toes this weekend.  The blue Revlon is not something I am even remotely interested in.  I'll pass it along to a friend.  The little soap is adorable, I tried it last night and really liked it.  Not enough to pay $43 for soap though.  The Philip B I'll use on my daughters hair, my hair is super long and thick and that little tube wouldn't cover half of it.  But my daughter has fine hair cut in a bob so she'll probably get 3-4 uses out of it.  Haven't tried the Strivectin or Philosophy yet, but I'm looking forward to both.  All in all, this was a great box for me!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 14, 2015)

got my box!  It's different than  my dashboard and I'm glad!  I didn't want the blue Revlon, I wanted the peach and thats what I got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That soap is tiny but I can't wait to use it.  Plus beauty.com had a Erno Laszlo gift set free with a $10 purchase so I totally got another one.


----------



## noireyna (Jan 20, 2015)

I didn't get the StriVectin in my box. I know it was a bonus item but wahhh! I also got the blue eyeshadow combo and the light blue nail Polish. I didn't think I would like the color of the nail Polish at first but I tried it on my niece and it reminds me of a mermaid. I kinda like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't bring myself it try the eyeshadow combo though. I'll save it for Halloween incase I decide to go as Mimi from The Drew Carey show


----------



## isabelfromcali (Jan 23, 2015)

I wasn't a fan of this box - luckily, I got it for $10. I cancelled my subscription, but plan on coming back in a couple of months, if I like the spoilers!

That Revlon product was the WORST (for me). That big fat brush applied the product messily over my eyelids. I looked pretty scary! I can't really think of a time when I'd want to smear my eyelids with bright gold...


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Jan 30, 2015)

Just in case anyone was on the fence about the Revlon gold/black duo, I managed to do a decent application this morning (applied a little gold with the skinny side and spread with another brush) and it is not an eyeshadow you want on if you're going to the gym later.  Runs like heck and stings the eyeballs. With intense workouts 5x weekly since June, this is the first product I've had act this way.


----------

